# Seating plans for Berlin and Cine



## mopsiflopsi (Oct 24, 2021)

Could someone point me to a doc that shows how exactly the sections are seated in various Berlin and Cinesamples libraries? I am practicing writing some music that takes the seating into consideration, and not sure if I can assume Berlin and Cine libraries are aligned the same way. I checked OT website but couldn’t see anything like that. Perhaps I missed it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## youngpokie (Oct 25, 2021)

Teldex is 455 sq meters:





Like so...:


----------



## youngpokie (Oct 25, 2021)

... and instead of seating the musicians along the length of the room they set up the sections across (and use lots of screens):





...

Looking at photogrphas from different recording sessions, it appears as if the orchestra footprint then is a lot narrower but also a lot deeper than the typical concert stage seating.


----------



## youngpokie (Oct 25, 2021)

Compare this:






... vs this:







I actually wonder if seating a full orchestra in this way (across the room) would squish the strings? 

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe Berlin Strings have more than 8 players in Violins I, so it's actually half sections, which probably makes seating them easier in this room.

In any case, maybe it's this approach that's at least partly responsible for the depth in OT "Tree" mics.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you @youngpokie . I managed to find the section size info on OT website for Berlin Strings at least:

1st Violins (8 players)
2nd Violins (6 players)
Violas (5 players)
Celli (5 players)
Basses (4 players)


----------

